# 67 Production numbers



## mgrig (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello again,

First off, thanks again for the help with the tail light issue, it seems to be resolved.

Can anyone tell me how many 67 GTO convertibles with factory air conditioning and 4 speed were produced?

Thank you

Mark


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

There is a ton of info archived on this forum and the search function on the black bar will find most of it.
Click on the PDF link in the first post.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1967-gto-options-other-info-91058/


----------



## mgrig (Jul 16, 2015)

thank you


----------

